# selling to restaurtants



## chickenjoe (Nov 10, 2009)

DO you have to be FDA approve to sell to them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 10, 2009)

It would probably depend on the state you live in. You would probably have to look that up on a state website or call your local extension office.


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 11, 2009)

chickenjoe said:
			
		

> DO you have to be FDA approve to sell to them.


You mean USDA, and yes, in most cases meat has to be inspected before selling to commercial establishments.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 11, 2009)

no nonsense said:
			
		

> chickenjoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto...

But don't toss the idea yet! 

 If you raise you meat rabbits and have them_ processed _at a USDA inspected facility then they could very be marketable to resturants.


----------



## chickenjoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info I will definitly keep researching the subject.


----------

